# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  Testo Fuel Supplement

## thebaldeagle

Hi guys.

I am new to the forum but had a burning question with regard to the Testo Fuel supplement I have recently purchased.

I was wondering if there was anyone out there that takes this supplement in combination with finasteride - do they cancel each other out?

Cheers

TBE

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> Hi guys.
> 
> I am new to the forum but had a burning question with regard to the Testo Fuel supplement I have recently purchased.
> 
> I was wondering if there was anyone out there that takes this supplement in combination with finasteride - do they cancel each other out?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> TBE


 I'm not familiar with Testo Fuel supplement.  Hopefully it has safe, quality ingredients.  When I was younger, I used Matabolol 2.  I'm surprised it's still available.  Most likely a different formula.  This product used to provide lots of energy.

If Testo Fuel has decent, safe ingredients, and it meets your expectations, I would keep using it and keep a close watch on your hair.  If your hair begins to shed or thin, backing off all together or incrementally would depend upon how much you want to play it safe with your hair.

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
forhair.com
Cole Hair Transplant
1045 Powers Place
Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
Phone 678-566-1011
email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
I am not a doctor and the content of my posts are my opinions, not medical advice.
Please feel free to call or email me with any questions.  Ask for Chuck

----------


## Tnfk

Where can I read about gummies to maintain and improve my health?

----------

